# Verizon Fire Audible Offer "Connection Day"



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I had a SO on my Fire this morning that announced two free months of Audible for people new to Audible, and a ten dollar coupon for current Audible members. I am a former Audible member, so wasn't sure how this would affect me, but I've signed in through the ad and got a ten dollar Audible coupon! Check it out, either deal is something for nothing.

I am a Verizon subscriber. I assume this deal is for everyone. If I received a targeted ad on my Fire because I'm a Verizon subscriber, I'll be a little freaked out rather than pleased.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Claw!

Note that you have to use the $10 coupon by 1-25-2015, according to the popup I got.  (I am also a Verizon subscriber, BTW.)

Betsy


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

Thanks! I'm a current Audible subscriber, but not a Verizon customer, and I got the $10


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh darn it. I didn't open my Fire yesterday and I don't see it today.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah it was a one-day thing.  Verizon said they plan to try to make it an annual thing the day before Thanksgiving.  

Thanks for posting this, Claw - I'd never have noticed it and I did get my $10 Audible credit!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

If you got the ten dollar credit and want something to spend it on, Audible has a bunch of audiobooks on sake for $4.95 each.

https://mobile.audible.com/Treat-Yourself-2014/apc.htm


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bah I saw it was a VZ thing and skipped it assuming that it would not apply to me.


----------



## mayfire (Nov 11, 2010)

Hurray and phooey, too. I redeemed the coupon and used 7 dollars of it toward a book. Today I went back to use the remaining 3 dollars and saw that it had disappeared. Guess it just expired and I didn't know it had an end date. So, phooey. I'll have to pay better attention next time. Yeah, it's only 3 bucks, but I hate getting something for free and losing it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I lost a couple of those credits when they expired, too.... I've disciplined myself to use them right away.  It's free money, so I don't consider that I have to get a "perfect" item with them, just "good enough."  If I can't find something on my wishlist (which rarely happens, I've got a long wishlist), I find something else that uses most of it up.

Betsy


----------

